# Scott Spark 2010 RC or LTD :confused:



## adib72 (Dec 10, 2009)

Hi All,
I'm looking at those two models and having a hard time to choose
What is the best money value model to choose...?

Rc Ltd
xx xtr/x-o 
BB30 
Avid XX Formula R1
$9350 $8250

http://www.scottusa.com/us_en/product/8281/44689/spark_rc

http://www.scottusa.com/us_en/product/8281/11711/spark_ltd

What would you buy having the option?


----------



## AlexRandall (Apr 2, 2009)

Probably the LTD. Both have got a good parts selection, but you have more flexibility with a 3x9. DT Swiss carbon hoops too 

A bit of gold bling highlights here and there is good, and no white tyres to have to sell


----------



## bholwell (Oct 17, 2007)

Could you buy just the frame, and build it up the way you'd like it? (Not a fan of that fork.) Seems a little pricey- much more money than I spent on my large Ti hardtail that only weighs about a lb more than the LTD model.

On the plus side, you could probably sell those white tires for double what they're worth


----------



## sfer1 (Feb 22, 2009)

I'd get the RC. The Ltd is pretty much the same as the 2008 model. I don't think it's worth $9,350.


----------



## COLINx86 (Apr 8, 2009)

the LTD for sure. but only cause of looks and weight.


----------



## russya (May 3, 2007)

Or build up a Spark 10 for less weight and less money(doesn't look as good). And the added bonus of having an adjustable seatpost.

Few good examples
http://forums.mtbr.com/showthread.php?t=522283

http://weightweenies.starbike.com/forum/viewtopic.php?p=469811


----------



## celestequattro (Nov 29, 2008)

I would go for the Ltd - bought a 2009 Ltd and used it almost every day for training and racing marathons, only problems were worn out chainset/bb (carbon noir not great but upgraded it anyway) and the R1 brakes are, to put it kindly, difficult to set up and a little tempremental, although many others on this forum would disagree. Better spread of gears with a triple anyway.


----------



## spartan034 (Apr 5, 2007)

RC, XX is good stuff, 

If it we me, I would built a Scale 10 frame up, less money, less weight, Adjustable seatpost, and you pick all the parts, which is a lot of fun:thumbsup: and if you are picky like me, you get exactly what you want


----------



## adib72 (Dec 10, 2009)

Hi guys,
Thank you for all your good recommendations and insights...
I bought the Spark Limited 2010 and should get it in few months due to a waiting list.
http://scottusa.com/gb_en/product/7933/44687/spark_limited
The price was fairly good.
I'll post some pictures when I'll get it.

Cheers


----------



## KleinAttitude (Jan 14, 2004)

Here is a Scale RC from the London bike show.










They had a Spark RC on the stand also.

I would have gone for the Spark RC over the limted. Mainly because I like the RC colour scheme and components.

Plus the limited is much more expensive.

For the price the RC is very good value for money. Most XX hardtails are retailing for the same price if not more.


----------



## slinky182 (Apr 23, 2009)

*Scale*

Be prepared to change the forks though. I have been trying to find a reason other than the light weight to keep mine, but they just aren't any good


----------



## adib72 (Dec 10, 2009)

*Finally it arrived&#8230;Spark Ltd*

I haven't put it on scale yet...but it feels very light 
Sorry for the quality of the photos..


----------



## eric512 (Jan 27, 2006)

adib72 said:


> I haven't put it on scale yet...but it feels very light
> Sorry for the quality of the photos..


Yikes - I'm SOOOO jealous with just my regular Spark 10. Looks very nice!! Good luck.


----------



## Pinokio (Oct 23, 2009)

adib72 said:


> I haven't put it on scale yet...but it feels very light
> Sorry for the quality of the photos..


ok, for photos 
but scale must be somwhere near.

is it size m?
what tires?


----------



## adib72 (Dec 10, 2009)

Pinokio said:


> ok, for photos
> but scale must be somwhere near.
> 
> is it size m?
> what tires?


Will try to put them on a scale and post ASAP
Size is M
Stock tires that comes on the bike are Schwalbe Rocket Ron 26 x 2.1 
Kevlar Bead Evolution triple compound.


----------



## adib72 (Dec 10, 2009)

*9.04 Kg Stock spark*

9.04 Kg spark Ltd Stock out from the box.


----------



## ohadamirov (Jun 26, 2008)

כל הכבוד עדי! האופניים נראים ושוקלים מצויין!!!


----------



## adib72 (Dec 10, 2009)

Hi ohad,
Thank you for your kind words


----------



## egebhardt (Nov 16, 2004)

Hmmm. That looks like a LTD with adjustable seat post. Is that something I can get?


----------



## adib72 (Dec 10, 2009)

Yes you can!
Actually that’s the only 2010 Spark Ltd you could get...As far as I know they don’t do integrated seat post for the Spark Ltd anymore.


----------

